# Wii u deals?



## millns84

Afternoon all

Were thinking about a Wii U for our 8 year old son for Xmas, probably the one with Mario Kart 8 pre-installed as he loves it on our old Wii and his DS.

My question is more about where to buy from? I've been searching for a while and saw a trending price of £190 but when I clicked the link it came up with £270... just a slight jump!

After more searching, I've seen a few places around £220... is there anywhere anyone knows of where I can get it cheaper? It's his main present so I don't mind but obviously want to get the best deal possible.

Cheers in advance :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02

Quick check shows tescos direct as one of the cheapest, added bonus is the club card points aswell 
http://www.tesco.com/direct/nintend...OrFYYFTQLuHkERQAQeoCIaAhSg8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

Plus you get wii u art academy worth £24 free aswell, see item description


----------



## Serkie

Just be aware, the Wii U replacement (Nintendo Switch) is out in March 2017.


----------



## Sveneng

I can't believe how much these still are. I managed to get one a couple of years ago for £125 new and I've never seen them at that low a price since. Sorry, I realise unless you've got a time machine that doesn't help you!


----------



## danwel

I'd be inclined to wait for the switch if i am honest. 

Also there are some amazing deals on PS4 and the Xbox one s


----------



## millns84

Thanks all, managed to get a premium pack with Mario Kart 8 for £220.00. 

I'd have considered another console but as my son is practically obsessed with all things Mario, they wouldn't have had the same appeal.


----------



## danwel

millns84 said:


> Thanks all, managed to get a premium pack with Mario Kart 8 for £220.00.
> 
> I'd have considered another console but as my son is practically obsessed with all things Mario, they wouldn't have had the same appeal.


I get that, it was the main reason i bought the Wii U for me and my boys. Mario Kart is just one of the best/fun games ever.

Disney infinity is worth a look now as they have discontinued it so a lot of the sets and figures are now very cheap.


----------

